# Way to keep it classy, Wal-Mart



## TSM (Oct 8, 2013)

Yeah, so I found this gem at the local Wallyworld. White trash classy, as they say.


----------



## Btoon84 (Nov 22, 2011)

The beard is strong with you my son


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Your going to look sexy at the beach this summer.


----------



## you'llshootyereyeout (Apr 5, 2014)

I have that same bra!! Love the camo print but could use more support.


----------



## TSM (Oct 8, 2013)

Like Samson, that's where I gets me strength.


----------



## you'llshootyereyeout (Apr 5, 2014)

Spend a lot of time in the ladies undergarments department at Walmart? Or is this a special occasion?


----------



## TSM (Oct 8, 2013)

treefork said:


> Your going to look sexy at the beach this summer.


You better believe I will!



you'llshootyereyeout said:


> I have that same bra!! Love the camo print but could use more support.


You ain't kiddin'. That thing could hold a couple of cantaloupes


----------



## TSM (Oct 8, 2013)

you'llshootyereyeout said:


> Spend a lot of time in the ladies undergarments department at Walmart? Or is this a special occasion?


I like to keep up with the seasonal fashion. Really I was just passing through to the beer aisle.


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

With the right model , it looks pretty good. No offense TSM.

View attachment 70657


----------



## TSM (Oct 8, 2013)

no offense taken. She's doin' it justice that I never could.


----------



## you'llshootyereyeout (Apr 5, 2014)

TSM said:


> no offense taken. She's doin' it justice that I never could.


Don't sell yourself short there fella!


----------



## TSM (Oct 8, 2013)

you'llshootyereyeout said:


> TSM said:
> 
> 
> > no offense taken. She's doin' it justice that I never could.
> ...


Well, she certainly fills it out a little better than I could.


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

TSM said:


> you'llshootyereyeout said:
> 
> 
> > TSM said:
> ...


Shave that beard and put a blonde wig on .........


----------



## TSM (Oct 8, 2013)

treefork said:


> TSM said:
> 
> 
> > you'llshootyereyeout said:
> ...


NEVER! well...maybe a wig but I prefer redheads.


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

I wonder if they have it in my size .... my Moobs need support.


----------



## TSM (Oct 8, 2013)

Sorry, Ray. I didn't see any other sizes there. Is it kinda sad that this was the last one on the rack (hehe)?


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

NaturalFork said:


> I wonder if they have it in my size .... my Moobs need support.



View attachment 70661


View attachment 70662


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

treefork said:


> TSM said:
> 
> 
> > you'llshootyereyeout said:
> ...


----------



## TSM (Oct 8, 2013)

Tentacle Toast said:


> treefork said:
> 
> 
> > TSM said:
> ...


seems legit


----------



## Nobodo (Nov 5, 2014)

TSM said:


> Yeah, so I found this gem at the local Wallyworld. White trash classy, as they say.


That mansierre color coordinates very nicely with your beard.
However, the true white trash classy way to purchase a 'last one in stock' must-have item like that would be something like this:

1. Place mansierre at least 3 feet down in one of those big cardboard box 'anything for $1.99' clearance item displays that are always filled with some kind of crap items you would never even put in a Christmas stocking full of crap items. Hide it good.

2. Go to Salvation Army to find the same item, used. If found, argue with clerk about price before purchase and even after discount ensure the clerk thinks you feel ripped off by what you are paying. Pay in pennies only, counted slowly but lose count at least twice and tell the clerk she will have to count it herself. Make a display of completely emptying your pocket and turning it inside out, and spread those contents on the counter, lint, paper bits, and all. Make sure you have prepared ahead of time and do not have enough, and that Mexican pesos are among the pennies. If you absolutely must use paper money, always ensure each $1 bill is wadded up into a ball individually, wet, and sticky if possible. Something unidentifiable should be stuck to at least one of the bills, and unremovable without tearing the bill. Make sure to show your agitation at having to wait for the clerk to count the money. Absolutely do not push your pocket back in while inside the store; this helps ensure the clerk does not say "There isn't enough here". She will accept what you put on the counter, but always increase your visible level of agitation at the end of the money counting just to make sure. As you leave make sure to let the clerk know that you didn't have these kinds of problems with the really nice lady that checked you out last time.

3. If purchase made at Sally Army, go to step 4. Otherwise, go back to Walmart and dig up the mansierre. Make a point of pulling it out of the bin in front of an employee and remarking about how you love these bargain bin items. Make sure to remember the name on the employee's badge. At this point you probably know enough white trash to figure out how this information is useful in the checkout line. The only additional item here is to look over all the checkout clerks carefully before choosing a (busy!) lane to get into. You know your stuff, use it.

4. (Optional) if purchase not made at Walmart, go back there and dig mansierre from bin. Go to refrigerated section and place mansierre around 2 gallon jugs of milk. Other options include the melon displays. Use your white trash knowledge creatively.

A true white trash afficianado would come up with a much better methodology than I have presented here. My skills are limited. However do not get caught in the trap of forgetting your white trash roots. Some might be tempted to purchase the mansierre at Walmart in addition to the one from Sally Army, then later in the day return the used one to Walmart for a refund while keeping the new one. WRONG! That is not white trash. You want the used one; it is broken in good.


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

if those two had a baby together







+







=









thank god for night, brown papar bags and alcohol :rofl:


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

:rofl:


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

...you can't say he doesn't have dem' bedroom eyes...


----------



## TSM (Oct 8, 2013)

Nobodo, That is too well thought out. You've obviously done this before. I applaud you, sir.


----------



## TSM (Oct 8, 2013)

Imperial said:


> if those two had a baby together
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh lawd! It's beautiful!


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

TSM said:


> Imperial said:
> 
> 
> > if those two had a baby together
> ...


The act, or the result?


----------



## TSM (Oct 8, 2013)

Tentacle Toast said:


> TSM said:
> 
> 
> > Imperial said:
> ...


yes


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

TSM said:


> Tentacle Toast said:
> 
> 
> > TSM said:
> ...


Oh, the visuals....I'm just glad you didn't find the panties...


----------



## Nobodo (Nov 5, 2014)

TSM said:


> Nobodo, That is too well thought out. You've obviously done this before. I applaud you, sir.


Well, I did spend the first few years of my life in a West Virginia coal mining camp, but more importantly also lived in Texas, Arkansas, and Florida. At some point it just becomes part of you.


----------



## Nobodo (Nov 5, 2014)

Imperial said:


> if those two had a baby together
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I am now quite blind, and hope the doctor can tell me when and if that will unburn from my retinas.


----------



## devils son in law (Sep 2, 2014)

Beauty is only a light switch away!


----------



## Lee Silva (Feb 9, 2013)

Tentacle Toast said:


> TSM said:
> 
> 
> > Tentacle Toast said:
> ...


Of course!!!! The Panties!!!! $20 for a printable Image file, should you find em!!!


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

If camo is meant to hide.....who wants that?


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

Lee Silva said:


> Tentacle Toast said:
> 
> 
> > TSM said:
> ...


...& what do we get for the pain & suffering?


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

Tentacle Toast said:


> Lee Silva said:
> 
> 
> > Tentacle Toast said:
> ...


my respects


----------

